# IE8 passes Acid2 Test and FF3 fails



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

IE8 Passes Acid2 Test.But FF3 fails this test.

Now with this, Microsoft IE again proved to be best.

Full article here:
*www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2007/12/20/ie8-passes-acid2-test-web-standards-project-dies-of-shock



> The Acid2 test was developed by the Web Standards Project (WaSP) as a challenge to browser developers. In a single page, the test makes use of a broad range of features from several different web standards that developers have wanted to have in browsers for some time, and it uses them to display a deceptively simple smiley face.


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 2, 2008)

It is true that nearly all web pages are designed with IE in mind and as such those are rendered perfectly with IE. Still, I have been addicted to Firefox from its very inception irrespective of its shortcomings. While I continue to use IE because some pages as www.anandabazar.com wouldn't open in any other browser, I mostly stick to Firefox.... this addiction will continue throughout my life. Viva la FF.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont want to start but opera is my choice...

Offtopic


Opera users..

Have yöü noticed that after long time of usage opera starts to consumme or say it builds of so large amount of memory...and even becomes slow.i even changed opera to use less memory ,still it uses large memory.anyway to solve?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

Who the hell says firefox 3 does not pass the test?! You M$ guys have nothing better to do than to spread FUD! I can see for myself that firefox 3 passes the test.. Whereas i cannot see for myself whether IE8 does it too.. So ill accept that when i can see that for myself.. Till then i urge you to just stfu. And M$ being the best! HA! What a joke.. Some stupid browser _claims_ to pass the acid 2 test after YEARS of having a crap reputation of being the WORST wrt web standards and suddenly it becomes the best! Great!


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Who the hell says firefox 3 does not pass the test?!


 
Quoted from the article verbatim,


> The current beta of Firefox 3 comes close, but isn’t there just yet. With this announcement, it looks like Internet Explorer may actually beat it to the punch!


 


kalpik said:


> ....You M$ guys have nothing better to do than to spread FUD! I can see for myself that firefox 3 passes the test.. Whereas i cannot see for myself whether *IE3* does it too..


 
its IE8...

and plzz stop with this crap of typing M$ instead of MS.. as if only Microsoft is making profit on the planet... 



kalpik said:


> So ill accept that when i can see that for myself.. Till then i urge you to just stfu.


 
whoa  size of your ego is pretty big mate... good luck with it


_


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Opera users..
> 
> Have yöü noticed that after long time of usage opera starts to consumme or say it builds of so large amount of memory...and even becomes slow.i even changed opera to use less memory ,still it uses large memory.anyway to solve?



Doesnt happen on my work system,I keep it running all day.
Although, 9.5 beta does become unresponsive after prolonged use.

Do u use 9.5 or 9.24?

Regards,
ray


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> Quoted from the article verbatim,


Im afraid then your sources are bad.. Please dont post stuff from the same source again without verifying. 


DigitalDude said:


> its IE8...


Typo.. Fixed.. Thanks for pointing out. 


DigitalDude said:


> and plzz stop with this crap of typing M$ instead of MS.. as if only Microsoft is making profit on the planet...


Stop spreading FUD, and ill stop writing M$ 


DigitalDude said:


> whoa  size of your ego is pretty big mate... good luck with it


Its really irritating for me to see people post false news and then cash on it as if its the news of the century


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Who the hell says firefox 3 does not pass the test?! You M$ guys have nothing better to do than to spread FUD!


Dear you are not performing the test...so people dont care your results.



> Go and ask the same question I can see for myself that firefox 3 passes the test.. Whereas i cannot see for myself whether IE3 does it too.. So ill accept that when i can see that for myself..


There is no IE3.


And regarding IE pass test.......refer to this page:
*blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2007/12/19/internet-explorer-8-and-acid2-a-milestone.aspx





> Till then i urge you to just stfu.


Till that ..!!!wht.
I dont care ur comments....



> And M$ being the best! HA! What a joke.. Some stupid browser _claims_ to pass the acid 2 test after YEARS of having a crap reputation of being the WORST wrt web standards and suddenly it becomes the best! Great!


IE7 #1 in the US and UK, and expected to be #1 worldwide shortly.
*blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2007/11/30/the-first-year-of-ie7.aspx


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Dear you are not performing the test...so people dont care your results.


LOL! Anyone can perform the test! *www.webstandards.org/action/acid2/ 


ravi_9793 said:


> There is no IE3.


Is that all you can do? Point out my typos?


ravi_9793 said:


> IE8 passes , refer to this page:
> And regarding IR pass test.......refer to this page:
> *blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2007/12/19/internet-explorer-8-and-acid2-a-milestone.aspx


I will not believe it until i can have a copy of IE8 beta and test myself. M$ promised us a lot of stuff for Vista too.. But we don't see it anywhere now. 


ravi_9793 said:


> Till that ..!!!wht.
> I dont care ur comments....


Good for you! But can you believe that FF3 passes the test? No? Even if you test for yourself? Heh..


ravi_9793 said:


> IE7 #1 in the US and UK, and expected to be #1 worldwide shortly.
> IE7 #1 in the US and UK, and expected to be #1 worldwide shortly.


Just because its bundled with windows and most people don't care to install a separate browser, doesnt make it any better at supporting web standards. (And repeating it twice wont make it better either). I'm sure you agree with me on this. Now don't say you don't care about web standards.. ACID2 test is ALL about web standards only.

Say that IE is the most used browser, ill agree. Say that IE8 passes ACID2, ill believe when its out, or i can have a preview build. But say that FF3 does not pass ACID2, when i can see for myself that it does, that's just crap.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

Dude, please verify your data before you post,
Googling "Firefox 3 Acid test" will give enuf results saying ff3 does indeed pass the test.

Also, check this out.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid2#In_development
It lists FF3 as a Acid2 Compliant browser in development.
Oh n also, it says IE8 doesnt.

Regards,
ray


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 2, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> It is true that nearly all web pages are designed with IE in mind and as such those are rendered perfectly with IE. Still, I have been addicted to Firefox from its very inception irrespective of its shortcomings. While I continue to use IE because some pages as www.anandabazar.com wouldn't open in any other browser, I mostly stick to Firefox.... this addiction will continue throughout my life. Viva la FF.


 
Just a thought...

Any shortcoming in any MS software would get their asses kicked black and blue! Dont see it happening to others softs much....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Im afraid then your sources are bad.. Please dont post stuff from the same source again without verifying.


LOL......
everything is wrong..U are right.!!!



> Stop spreading FUD, and ill stop writing M$


this is not FUD.........


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> LOL......
> everything is wrong..U are right.!!!


Now what to say to this  Poor M$ fanboys.. Living in a dark world.. Cant even google for themselves and see 


ravi_9793 said:


> this is not FUD.........


Then what is it? FF3 passes the test, we can see it for ourselves! I dont have to rely on any link to prove that! And then you say IE8 passes it, when i cannot see it for myself


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 2, 2008)

> LOL......
> everything is wrong..U are right.!!!





> this is not FUD.........



The above two contradicts your original posts. Hence it is FUD. There are numerous articles proving that FF has passed the test.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid2#Timeline_of_successful_browsers

Scroll down to where it says IE8. I rest my case.. That's why we don't trust M$ in whatever claims they make until we can see for ourselves. Any more argument now?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid2#Timeline_of_successful_browsers
> 
> Scroll down to where it says IE8. I rest my case.. That's why we don't trust M$ in whatever claims they make until we can see for ourselves. Any more argument now?


 

Now see 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid2#Timeline_of_successful_browsers

the title itself says it, "Timeline_of_*successful*_browsers"

_


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Is that all you can do? Point out my typos?



When someone starts to correct typos, you know they don't have much to say... especially a small and obvious typo like IE3-IE8. And I could be wrong, but there was definitely an IE3 at some point of time...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Just because its bundled with windows and most people don't care to install a separate browser, doesnt make it any better at supporting web standards. (And repeating it twice wont make it better either). I'm sure you agree with me on this. Now don't say you don't care about web standards.. ACID2 test is ALL about web standards only.


U mean to say that people of US and Uk are fool/lazy or dont know abt other browser.so, they use IE??



> The above two contradicts your original posts. Hence it is FUD. There are numerous articles proving that FF has passed the test


did u read all post??

The news was itself published here :
*forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=614123&postdays=0&postorder=asc&postsperpage=15&start=0

some people saying it passes..some saying fails.

and some saying it is fixed.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi said:
			
		

> U mean to say that people of US and Uk are fool/lazy or dont know abt other browser.so, they use IE??


Duh!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> The news was itself published here :
> *forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=614123&postdays=0&postorder=asc&postsperpage=15&start=0
> 
> some people saying it passes..some saying fails.
> ...


Is it toooo hard to download a copy of firefox 3 from here, and then test it here? Seriously man! You should know when to give up..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 2, 2008)

> did u read all post??
> The news was itself published here :
> *forums.mozillazine.org/viewto...age=15&start=0
> some people saying it passes..some saying fails.
> and some saying it is faixed.



The question you should be asking is "Whether *you* read it? You posted some persons random thread declaring that FF doesn't pass the Acid test. Obviously you are wrong as you stated above "Some people saying it passes". Now you tell me, you said that everything is wrong but in the next line you go on saying that it is not a FUD. In the topic title you say FF3 fails. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to deduce that this thread is a FUD. I understand you didn't do the experiment and all but when you start a topic on a forum with the title Product X fails Text Y but Product Z passes then be ready to back it up.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am using Firefox 3beta and it passes acid2 with Flying Colours!  fanboyism of M$ boys!sucks!they bend everything to mask their decays!FUD thread


----------



## Indyan (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> IE8 Passes Acid2 Test.But FF3 fails this test.
> 
> Now with this, Microsoft IE again proved to be best.



Exactly how? Safari Opera and many others passed this test more than a year ago and already have public releases which pass this test.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Is it toooo hard to download a copy of firefox 3 from here, and then test it here? Seriously man! You should know when to give up..


There may be chances that.......
FF3 was not passing the test ..but after the news on web..they have fixed it.

Why many people on web will post that FF3 fails the test.The test must have failed that time..and so people posted the news.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

ahh...
Ravi, did we get any update for Firefox beta2?? NO!
So there is no question of them fixing it!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

^fyi,am running firefox3.0.b3pre  and i used ff3beta2 also that too passed the test easily.infact M$ IE dont want to adhere to standards!wait and see...


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi said:
			
		

> U mean to say that people of US and Uk are fool/lazy or dont know abt other browser.so, they use IE??



More or less true..!! and that's the case world over.. not just US/UK...!! 

@kalpik: didn't expect this from you (the 1st post in this thread)...!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> ahh...
> Ravi, did we get any update for Firefox beta2?? NO!
> So there is no question of them fixing it!


I have neither got positive nor negative FF3 beta test result...because I dont use FF3 beta. No question abt my experience.

I just posted here..wht people on web are saying about this test.Some people saying passed..some saying failed.So, what conclusion U make out of this.



prasad_den said:


> More or less true..!! and that's the case world over.. not just US/UK...!!


LOL...... 

means only FF user are cleaver and wise !!!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> There may be chances that.......
> FF3 was not passing the test ..*but after the news on web..they have fixed it*.
> 
> Why many people on web will post that FF3 fails the test.The test must have failed that time..and so people posted the news.


If it can be fixed SO easily and SO fast, why did it take IE YEARS to pass the ACID2 test? Heh.. Even now they only _claim_ to pass the test.



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> @kalpik: didn't expect this from you (the 1st post in this thread)...!!


Sorry man! Just got a little irritated. Will be a little more calm when replying to FUD the next time


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Heh.. Even now they only _claim_ to pass the test.


Soon..IE 8 will be released and U can test them.
It is officially posted on IE blog.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> I have neither got positive nor negative FF3 beta test result...because I dont use FF3 beta. No question abt my experience.
> 
> I just posted here..wht people on web are saying about this test.Some people saying passed..some saying failed.So, what conclusion U make out of this.
> 
> ...


No.. it means that most people use IE just because it comes bundled with MS, and don't care to explore further or try a better alternative...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> > Originally Posted by ravi_9793  View Post
> > @kalpik: didn't expect this from you (the 1st post in this thread)...!!
> >
> > Sorry man! Just got a little irritated. Will be a little more calm when replying to FUD the next time


remove this..........I have not posted this...
I dont care how U and other respond to this thread.



prasad_den said:


> No.. it means that most people use IE just because it comes bundled with MS, and don't care to explore further or try a better alternative...



please read all post.......
U post ur comment after my post
"U mean to say that people of US and Uk are fool/lazy or dont know abt other browser.so, they use IE??"


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 2, 2008)

whatever iam using Firefox and Safari browser .....it rocks


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

WTF? do we have new M$ fanboys here spreading FUD?? sigh.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> WTF? do we have new M$ fanboys here spreading FUD?? sigh.....


Dont call it FUD........
I have already mention source........


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> please read all post.......
> U post ur comment after my post
> "U mean to say that people of US and Uk are fool/*lazy or dont know abt other browser*.so, they use IE??"



My comments pertain to these words..!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

FF3:normal people like us can test whether it passes the test or not,and it does indeed passes the test.

IE8:Now whats that?Never heard or used it,last I heard M$ was still applying big patches to IE7 and thinking about developing "ultimate browser" i.e IE8(don't they always say the same,Vista being the 'ultimate OS',lmao).


SO the bottomline is You can yourself test ff3 and IE8 is out of reach even for the MVPs.so better use your brains before posting sh!t.

and yea BTW I forgot to tell you guys:

1.people of us\uk are idiot? Yea mostly are,sadly.

2.Firefox pwns IE anyday.Personal opinion of course.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Dont call it FUD........
> I have already mention source........




Dude, first of all, the source heading is completely different from the thread heading.

Secondly, go get life before you post some cr@p from some guys blog! Don't post news that's not credible and disgrace yourself and the community!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> My comments pertain to these words..!!



And by these two words U want to say IE user are fool and lazy.
Huh......... !!!



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Dude, first of all, the source heading is completely different from the thread heading.
> 
> Secondly, go get life before you post some cr@p from some guys blog! Don't post news that's not credible and disgrace yourself and the community!


Also posted here:
*forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=614123&postdays=0&postorder=asc&postsperpage=15&start=0

And that blog is not any ordinary blog.That is PR7 blog.



The_Devil_Himself said:


> 1.people of us\uk are idiot? Yea mostly are,sadly.


and so they are world most powerful
We should not ignore the fact.......yes they are still world power.

Now please dont start India Vs US/UK.



> 2.Firefox pwns IE anyday.


your personal opinion.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't matter where the news is posted. The fact still remains that *we* the users can test and know that FF passes the test for sure.
On the other hand, M$ only *claims* that IE8 passes it.

Now you make the call. What do you wanna believe ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 2, 2008)

sheesh stop this already 

let me make my stand clear 

I dont approve of the title "FF3 fails" (kalpik asked "who?" so I just quoted the source), I just support and happy about this part "IE8 passes Acid2 Test".

I use FF+IE+OPERA on a daily basis (cos i need to login with diff customer ids to manage my domain reseller accounts and I also design websites...)

I like all of them... and its known well that IE screws certain things so need to code a separate CSS for IE alone (though its little work).

so every web developer will breathe a sigh of relief after knowing that IE8 will be passing (atleast making efforts to) the acid2 test and will support the web standards.

that is the situation I'm in.

I just quoted few lines from the source to answer the question of kalpik.
and also commented about his post as I also felt the same like prasad_den.


prasad_den said:


> @kalpik: didn't expect this from you (the 1st post in this thread)...!!


 

_

p.s. why I'm explaining my situation is cos I received a pm  



_


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> It doesn't matter where the news is posted. The fact still remains that *we* the users can test and know that FF passes the test for sure.
> On the other hand, M$ only *claims* that IE8 passes it.



dude, this is way too difficult for M$ 'supporters' to understand! can't you simplify it a lil more?hehe.


The poster should have posted something like "Finally,We have a browser from M$ which supports web standards".I mean Just stop comparing ff and IE, they are no match.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> And by these two words U want to say IE user are *fool *and lazy.
> Huh......... !!!



I didn't refer to that word..  I want to say that IE users are *lazy or dont know abt other browser*, to quote your own words..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> I didn't refer to that word..  I want to say that IE users are *lazy or dont know abt other browser*, to quote your own words..



but what that refer ?????
In other way U want to say..I am lazy and dont know abt other browser....


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> I dont want to start but opera is my choice...
> 
> Offtopic
> 
> ...


Yes, thats why I am using FF 2 now.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

@ravi:  I'm not referring to anyone.. why do you want to take it personally..??


----------



## chesss (Jan 2, 2008)

> [Opera users..
> 
> Have yöü noticed that after long time of usage opera starts to consumme or say it builds of so large amount of memory...and even becomes slow.i even changed opera to use less memory ,still it uses large memory.anyway to solve?


arre ji don't rely on task manager for memory consumption. For example it might show that opera is consuming 60-80mb but actually its quite low. Just minimize Opera and c the memory drop drastically.
and if it is still slowing down just empty that cache! 
tools > delete porn data.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

WTF?can any MOD edit the title of this thread?ignornance is bliss for Microsoft owned fanboys! 
FF is FTW!try FF3 and say for urself!even in my exp with ff3beta3pre,the memory usage is not that as of FF2!Now,atleast webdevels follow Open standards rather than optimizing for that buggy browser(IE!).
it will be  a welcome move if ie8 will pass acid2!

M$ fanboys just hold ur horses!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> M$ fanboys just hold ur horses!



lol....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> WTF?can any MOD edit the title of this thread?ignornance is bliss for Microsoft owned fanboys!
> FF is FTW!try FF3 and say for urself!even in my exp with ff3beta3pre,the memory usage is not that as of FF2!Now,atleast webdevels follow Open standards rather than optimizing for that buggy browser(IE!).
> it will be  a welcome move if ie8 will pass acid2!
> 
> M$ fanboys just hold ur horses!



Yes memory leaks seem to be been plugged in FF3...
Its not a memory hog as FF2...
I have started liking the new drop down thing in FF Beta2 onwards!
@Ravi
When did the world start estimating credibility of sites according to the PR of a site!!
You spend money and you get PR..its as simple as that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> @Ravi
> When did the world start estimating credibility of sites according to the PR of a site!!
> You spend money and you get PR..its as simple as that.



yaa..PR is not a way to estimate content of a site.But a site with PR7 really mean something.


----------



## mavihs (Jan 2, 2008)

wat is PR????


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 2, 2008)

mavihs said:


> wat is PR????


Page Rank..!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> yaa..PR is not a way to estimate content of a site.But a site with PR7 really mean something.



Are you still having a new year hangover? you're contradicting yourself


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh! Its so hard to convince people


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a piece of advice .
If you go to random blog ABC and then copy paste information here and if it isn't true then someone is going to question it whether it be PR7 or PR 111111one no one cares about PR its all about facts and when facts are untrue it is also called FUD in other words fear, uncertainty and doubt.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Are you still having a new year hangover? you're contradicting yourself



There is no PR rule according to which content of a website can be estimate..but yes a site with PR7 holds some reputation.

I hope U can understand wht a PR7 site really means.
And the news was also posted on forum..whose link I have already mention.



exx_2000 said:


> Heres a piece of advice .
> If you go to random blog ABC and then copy paste information here and if it isn't true then someone is going to question it whether it be PR7 or PR 111111one no one cares about PR its all about facts and when facts are untrue it is also called FUD in other words fear, uncertainty and doubt.


I have posted link of a forum also..where people saying FF3 fails test.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 2, 2008)

> And the news was also posted on forum..whose link I have already mention.



Which again is false.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> There is no PR rule according to which content of a website can be estimate..but yes a site with PR7 holds some reputation.
> 
> I hope U can understand wht a PR7 site really means.
> And the news was also posted on forum..whose link I have already mention.


So if google (heh.. higher than PR7 ofcourse) posts that the world is gonna end tomorrow, would you blindly believe that?


ravi_9793 said:


> I have posted link of a forum also..where people saying FF3 fails test.


Hmm.. You've got the Duracell "Never say die" attitude.. I like it! Except for the fact that if even Mozilla themselves say that FF3 does not pass ACID2 test, i can always check for myself and see whether its true or not! That's what im asking you to do! Dont believe me, dont belive anyone on this thread! Just test for yourself! Till then, PLEASE dont say that FF3 fails the test because someone said so


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Still, I'm happy that IE8 passes the test. I just hope it's not a resource hog like Vista such that no one upgrades to it (previous IE users that is).


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

^^ I would be really happy too! I do a lot of web development and i know its such a PITA developing something specifically for IE


----------



## aku (Jan 2, 2008)

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/2955/justlikethatgx7.png

I can't belive that it's me whos posting it... <sigh>


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I would be really happy too! I do a lot of web development and i know its such a PITA developing something specifically for IE


 no offense but the same can be said the other way round ... developing something specifically for opera nad ff only difference ff and opera are brothers in arms


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> no offense but the same can be said the other way round ... developing something specifically for opera nad ff only difference ff and opera are brothers in arms



I am yet to see a website that says "This Page can only be viewed with Firefox or Opera"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> no offense but the same can be said the other way round ... developing something specifically for opera nad ff only difference ff and opera are brothers in arms


wah!.Man great thinking.May I ask where you get inspiration for such posts\thinking?I am just a bit curious.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

FINALLY............
Happy that IE8 passes the test  (at least for now!). But can't say anything till the final product is released. I'm optimistic 

Regarding FF3 failing the test; plz test yourself, confirm and then post.



iMav said:


> no offense but the same can be said the other way round ... developing something specifically for opera nad ff only difference ff and opera are brothers in arms



No, rather.. FF, opera, safari, konqueror, epiphany are all brothers, sisters, uncles, aunts, cuz in arms. IE is the only orphan. Manan, no offence, but your posts are getting worser and worser day by day! I see no logic at all!


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Manan, no offence, but your posts are getting worser and worser day by day! I see no logic at all!


 i know  got an exam on 7th so dimaag waise hi out hai


----------



## goobimama (Jan 3, 2008)

Even Safari 3 is showing the same smiley. Is that a good smiley?


----------



## gowtham (Jan 3, 2008)

[qoute]Opera users..

Have yöü noticed that after long time of usage opera starts to consumme or say it builds of so large amount of memory...and even becomes slow.i even changed opera to use less memory ,still it uses large memory.anyway to solve?[/qoute]

even i am facing same problem. only solution i found till no was to reinstall xp. (not opera!!)


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Even Safari 3 is showing the same smiley. Is that a good smiley?


yes


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK..DOKAY  See below for urself winboys!:
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/4251/Screenshot.png
^^^^Isnt that enough for the Original poster to be realized for what the title says is FUD 
OKay..Original Picture in Full size:
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4252/Screenshot-The%20Second%20Acid%20Test%20-%20Minefield.png
^^^see the full image+the blue nose(when mouse hovers over it!) which means 100% passed.read *www.webstandards.org/action/acid2/guide/ for more info


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2008)

i can photoshop it in less than 2 minutes  

PS: on topic- ravi has posted before that alpha or early beta stages of ff 3 might not be acid compliant as some users have faced problems and possibly newer public releases have this rectified so there is no need to go behind ravi like that - there is no fire without smoke


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

^OH diditos!I resized the page with Gimp! thats all!and the proof is gimp in below menu!WTF? 
Firefox 3 passed Acid2test-Now Open Source,Open Standard(webstandards) are on implementation.now our poor M$ is suffering as they have to comply with webstandards 

anyways diditos wont learn.am posting the original ss in post no.72


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> i can photoshop it in less than 2 minutes
> 
> PS: on topic- ravi has posted before that alpha or early beta stages of ff 3 might not be acid compliant as some users have faced problems and possibly newer public releases have this rectified so there is no need to go behind ravi like that - there is no fire without smoke


Arey yaar, instead of being happy about IE8 supposedly being standards compliant why fight on FF3? Everyone knows that since long it did and still is passing the acid2 test. Why fight on this? 

The point here is that IE8 can't be tested by anyone yet whether it passes the test or not. But FF3 beta can be downloaded and the test can be run allowing the common man to confirm. Thats all. No need of photoshoping (paid???!  ) or gimping!

Don't fight, But correct the thread title. Thats it  Don't get mad at Ravi. May times even we do the same thing. Read something on the net and post it.


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 3, 2008)

Screen

and that is the 3.0a8 version


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Aaahh...more and more ppl are posting FF3 passing acid2  where is our meow? 
when someone worship a company as ur owner,how can "Straight" people let these fanboys know what reality is!pity on @imoew for such an accusation!am too bad on gimping or any editing!I thought of helping others by resizing image to short size!but... winboys...they believe even without seeing IE8 passes acid2  and hates to admit that FF pwns IE anytime  live inside the shoe!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 3, 2008)

Go praka go! You the man!

(I just wonder what would have happened if the forum allowed abusive language )


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 3, 2008)

> So if google (heh.. higher than PR7 ofcourse) posts that the world is gonna end tomorrow, would you blindly believe that?


Google is not fool that it will post such news.They also hold gr8 reputation on the web.



> Hmm.. You've got the Duracell "Never say die" attitude.. I like it! Except for the fact that if even Mozilla themselves say that FF3 does not pass ACID2 test, i can always check for myself and see whether its true or not! That's what im asking you to do! Dont believe me, dont belive anyone on this thread! Just test for yourself! Till then, PLEASE dont say that FF3 fails the test because someone said so.


This thread is not in review section..that U said it is mine view and result.
It is in tech news section..and so, I can post what the latest news on the web.It can be wrong or write...but it was a hot news of today morning.And many user posted this on many blogs and forums.it was not alone posted here.

And even many user faced this........
Else..U think those person who posted on their blog are fake??


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2008)

@goobi: in that case:

this would read like this:

^^^ Aaahh...more and more ppl are posting FF3 passing acid2  where the **** is our ********* meow? 
when some ****** worship a company as ur the ******** owner,how can "Straight" people let these ********* know what reality is!pity on @imoew - the ********* for such an accusation!am too bad on gimping or any editing!I thought of helping others by resizing the ****** image to short size!but... these ***** *******...they believe even without seeing IE8 passes acid2  and hates to admit that FF pwns IE anytime  live inside the *********!  go rot in the ******** and some links blah blah 
                                                                                __________________


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate to write ajax code for IE6 and IE7 separately
one unique code for all other browsers (opera,ff,netscape.(obsolete now)) rocks 

Hope IE 8 has accepted the unique XMLHttpRequest()
 object


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the matter with you people?
Is anyone of a developer for IE/FF/Opera/any other browser? If no, then why the hell are you trying to throw the other browser down?
And what's wrong if IE8 passes the test, rather people should be happy and should hope that IE8 is more standards compliant. That would mean more of those morons who create IE only site will create web sites which work on all browser cos they will have to follow the standards now.
Special web developers should be praying hard that it's true that IE8 passes ACID test, will make life easier for them.
And well for ravi can't you god dammit download FF3beta and check for yourself rather than arguing around on basis of claims of somebody else? It isn't as if firefox beta versions are hidden from general public.
And locking the thread as it seems people left their brains somewhere in 2007.


----------

